# How to mount a eoteck on benelli



## grizhunter (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about mounting a eoteck sight (scope) on a benelli SBE,I am trying to shoot coyote at 60 yds plus and I wear glasses and I tend to shoot to the left of center.There are no tap holes or attachment plate on the receiver.
Any one I could call would help.
Thanks
Griz


----------

